# [Q] How To Rename Backups



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

How do I rename backups that I have already done? I have to backup through bootstrap but there isn't an option to rename before it starts. When I goto ROM toolbox or ROM manager, they are nit there, but when I boot into recovery, it's there, I just don't always remember which one is which


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> How do I rename backups that I have already done? I have to backup through bootstrap but there isn't an option to rename before it starts. When I goto ROM toolbox or ROM manager, they are nit there, but when I boot into recovery, it's there, I just don't always remember which one is which


Your nandroid backups and stored in a folder named clokworkmod. As for renaming them I think they can't have and spaces

Edit: for example I renamed my last backup 5.7.893stock and not 5.7.893 stock


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok thanks! I'll go into clockwork and see if I can do that

Sent from my Liberated BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmm no luck. I can get into clockwork just fine and find the backups, I just can't figure out how to rename 2 and delete 1. I'm sure I'm making it more difficult than it really is...it's a bad habit of mine lol. I've renamed them before so I must be overlooking something

Sent from my Liberated BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

You need to rename in a file manager, Not Clockwork. No special characters, or spaces. Root Explorer works best.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Great thanks!

Sent from my Liberated BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> Hmm no luck. I can get into clockwork just fine and find the backups, I just can't figure out how to rename 2 and delete 1. I'm sure I'm making it more difficult than it really is...it's a bad habit of mine lol. I've renamed them before so I must be overlooking something
> 
> Sent from my Liberated BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


Haha yeah sorry I just assumed you were doing this a file manager


----------

